# Hagen GLO T5HO vs POWER COMPACT



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi, for 65 G planted tank, which is better?

Hagen GLO T5HO (39WX2) and ALL GLASS power compact (55w x2)? both are 36 inches.

thanks.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

*lights*

in regards to lights, I am going to be going with the T5. from my understanding, all T5's are high output. Also I am not worried about the cost as a DIY system that uses 2 lights will cost 32 bucks!, as such I am probably going to splurge and spend the extra 8 bucks and use the 4 lights in my 55 gallon. Check out Litemor, I was reffered there by another member on here and havent regretted it! All I need to do after spending the bucks is buy the lights for 6 or 9 bucks each.. way cheaper that way!!!!


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*do you mean T5 or T5HO?*

Thx for you.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

T5 stands for the diameter size of the bulb. There are normal output T5 bulbs... 

The HO stands for high output versus NO which means normal output.


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*thx.*

I know the difference between T5 and T5HO. just want to know what the previous poster exactly meant.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

myraymond said:


> Hi, for 65 G planted tank, which is better?
> 
> Hagen GLO T5HO (39WX2) and ALL GLASS power compact (55w x2)? both are 36 inches.
> 
> thanks.


so you have a 65 gallon, 36x18x24 just like my reef tank

I would say, take the t5ho... they are good up to 30" if I remember correctly

the PC lights are great, but bulb cost and depth are an issue IMO. I wouldn't use them on anything deeper than 22"

there is a great variety in t5ho, so I'd use that, plus they use less energy, emit more light, and with 2x39w t5ho, you're probably on the same level if not higher than 2x55w PC lights

they also run cooler which is nice


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Pets and ponds posted some light output test data for a bunch of the 48" fixtures they carry. I think you can adapt that to your needs. They've also included estimates on how much it costs to run the fixture for a year, and replacement cost of bulbs.


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

I like my Hagen GLO T5HO (39WX2), and my research said go with T5HO.

But if you're interested I will sell it to you so that I can get desjardo to build me a custom T5HO / LED fixture. 



myraymond said:


> Hi, for 65 G planted tank, which is better?
> 
> Hagen GLO T5HO (39WX2) and ALL GLASS power compact (55w x2)? both are 36 inches.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*How much for you to sell it?*

any pic? Thx.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I have two of the 36" hagen units over my 65 gallon (4X39W)

What's nice about these units is that you can adjust the height of the fixture. That allows you to play with the coverage and intensity of the light going into the tank.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

T-5's will be better than PC's simply by efficientcy and replacement costs. I have a client that has both PC's and T-5HO's and over the past year, just visually, the T-5's appear significantly brighter compared to when all the bulbs were new.

A light meter would best give substantiated proof...another toy to buy...LOL!

JM2C


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

i actually run both units over my reef tank. 2 powercompact units and two hagen T5HO units.. the growth of my corals exploded when i added the t5's and the colours are much nicer.. if i could i would get rid of my pc's and get two more hagen t5 units.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

do light manufacturers make a 34( inch I dont think its 36) 54 watt bulb? I am setting it up, and 48 inch wont fit. I was going to go with a power gro (18000K) amd a gro light at 6700k. any opinions? The tank is 2 feet deep


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

when i bough these units i was confused also.. like i have the 24" unit but the bulbs are 22" and the current usa calls there's 24" bulbs but big als measured and tested the current bulbs in my unit and there actually 22 inches like hagens.. High Output bulbs are odd sizes. the 36" unit uses 34" bulbs and its 39 watts not 54watts.. 54watt is 48" version only.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

Well if you were questioning it, T5!! I just went out and got the ballast and hooked it up with two lights (34 inch). Man the difference is amazing.. My wife came home, looked at the tank and thought I got new plants. For some reason it makes things seem clearer. Its also brighter and the plants are turning upwards more.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

PPulcher said:


> Pets and ponds posted some light output test data for a bunch of the 48" fixtures they carry. I think you can adapt that to your needs. They've also included estimates on how much it costs to run the fixture for a year, and replacement cost of bulbs.


Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I've been looking into this. According to the above link, a Hagen 2x54W T5HO fixture outputs almost *2.5 times the luminosity* of a Coralife 2x54W T5HO fixture, at the exact same wattage!

Can this possibly be true?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

So does anyone know if Hagen T5HO are really that much brighter than all other T5HO?

I would think that if that was the case, Hagen would be by far the better buy.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

This link has a good chart for comparison. Hope it helps.
--
Paul

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/index.html


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> This link has a good chart for comparison. Hope it helps.
> --
> Paul
> 
> http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/index.html


Yes, that's the chart in question. What I'm wondering is whether the chart numbers are reliable for the Hagen lights.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

you need to consider reflectors aswel. good reflectors are just as important as the lighting itself. a diy ballast with 6 t5 ho is worse than a single strip with a good reflector.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I have both T5HO and compact fixtures.

I would say the advantage of T5HO is the bulbs are much cheaper than compact bulbs.


----------

